# Any recommended books for caterers?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Wondering if there are any book recommendations for catering from the community?


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Not really catering focused but take a look at "the one minute manager"


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I am not trying to be a smartie pants but whenever I need to learn something that I know NOTHING about (like knitting) I reach for the "Idiots" line of manuals.

So here is a link to the book on Amazon plus a few other likely candidates.

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n:283155,k:catering for dummies

Hope the link will be even a little helpful....

mimi


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Lagom that is a good book. Lately we have had a revival in catering discussions and it got me wondering if there are any good books out there. I would like to add them to the ChefTalk database as a resource for people. Here are a few I know of.
[product="27570"]The Professional Caterers Handbook How To Open And Operate A Financially Successful Catering Business With Cd Rom [/product][product="27568"]The Food Service Professional Guide To Successful Catering Managing The Catering Opeation For Maximum Profit The Food Service Professional Guide To 12 The Food Service Professionals Guide To [/product][product="15320"]Catering Solutions For The Culinary Student Foodservice Operator And Caterer [/product][product="24956"]Ceserani And Kintons The Theory Of Catering [/product][product="24788"]How To Start A Home Based Catering Business 6th Become The Top Caterer In Your Area Organize Menus For Parties Corporate Events And Weddings Market Caterer Home Based Business Series [/product]


----------



## rouxrobot (Feb 20, 2014)

It is a bit antiquated but I suggest the entire Professional Caterer's Series by Denis Ruffel and of course a Chef of any kind should always have a copy of Le Repertoire de la Cuisine on hand IMO.

I would also highly recommend the Lessons from Charlie Trotter series to any professional, not just caterers.


----------

